# Remembering our loved minis lost in 2009



## Watcheye (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just thinking that the oscars were coming up and for some reason I was thinking of the slide show they did of actors lost throughout the year. Kind of random I suppose but then I started thinking of minis who had been lost.

At the very beginning of 2009 I lost my filly Tenacity. She was a fantastic little lady who never quite learned to whinny. She made the silliest noises. We loved it. Tenni was supper friendly and a joy to be around. My family and I were so sad to lose her. She was not only turning out to be a very beautiful girl, but a very sweet lady too.

Who have you lost in 2009?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 15, 2010)

We lost our first foal of 2009, a black frosted appaloosa colt out of our mare Sweet Tart and by Sky



First foal that we'd ever lost.. Was hard on me as the night before I spent quite a bit of time sitting in Sweet Tart's stall watching him bounce around/kick in her belly.. Had to work that next morning so I went to work, mom and sister did chores, called home on one of my breaks and mom told me she was in labor and vets were on their way.. I left work and headed home but by the time I got there the vets had already delivered the baby and he was gone..


----------



## Kendra (Jan 15, 2010)

Circle J Jayde






Jayde was 4 years old and in foal with her first when she died suddenly early in the year. She was a full sister to my driving horse and I was very excited to see her baby. Jayde was a big personality, very friendly and enthusiastic about life in general.

Circle J Lucky 13






Lucky was only 2, and as a yearling she did very well, finishing the year as our club high point junior mare. I was starting her ground work for driving training, and she was so smart, taking to it like a natural. Lucky was my "hopes and dreams" horse and losing her was very hard - it's still hard. But I was there with her, and that means a lot to me.

Hudson Miniatures I'm A Dixie Dandy

I don't have a photo of Dandy uploaded. From the time he was a weanling Dandy was shown by a friend of ours in Saskatchewan, and won all kinds of youth titles with her for many years. After he came to live with us he was in our eight horse hitch of and on through the years (he was a little too small, but reliable when he was needed), and then spent a few years as a much loved saddle pony for my cousin's kids. Dandy was 20.

Circle J ??






We lost Juliette's filly at 3 weeks of age. I found her down, non-responsive, and loaded her in the back of the explorer to rush her to the vet, but she was already gone when I got there. She died from Tyzzer's disease, which is a bacteria that lives in the soil and attacks their liver. It's very rare that a foal contracts it, but it is fast and always fatal when they do.

Flying W Farms Donner






Donner was the last of the four "reindeer" black geldings my grandad bought from Flying W Farm and who were the start of his eight horse hitch. Donner was pushy, standoffish, and loved to squash you against a wall or another horse. Everyone loved him. Donner was 31.

We lost three foals at birth, Banana's, Jewell's and Jamie's. All in all, 2009 was rough, and it wasn't just horses we lost. But it's 2010 now, and I am looking forward to much happier times!!


----------



## SHANA (Jan 15, 2010)

The first one we lost in 2009 was very very special. Her name was SPH Knockouts' Ohso Wonderful. She was a yearling daughter of the stallion I lost a few years ago and his only registered filly and out of a mare who is hard to keep in foal. I found her down in the morning in her paddock, phoned the vet but the when the arrived he said the kindest thing to do would be to put her to sleep as she was suffering from a very bad case of colic in which her intestines had twisted and she couldn't even pick her head up. The worse part was it was my husbands birthday and this filly was his special girl. I held her head and told her how much I loved her while the vet humanely euthanized her. This was in May.

In September one of my mares aborted her 2010 foal.

In November I went to feed in the afternoon and found Bonnie, my 2009 weanling filly cast in the shed, she was barely alive and sadly died in my arms before the vet arrived. That was hard as she was perfectly fine that morning.





Hopefully 2010 is much better.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jan 15, 2010)

Sadly I lost both my 2009 boys this year, recently in fact.

I sold both boys to a wonderful couple and the Monday after Thanksgiving his first night in his new home Firecracker was attacked by something - suspect coyotes or a mt lion, he was luck and the owners heard the yard dogs going nuts went out to check on things and found one of the older dogs on top of Firecracker - at first thought the dog had attacked him. He had damage to his leg and was under vet care and healing... just over 2 weeks after this he appeared fine when put up for the night in the tack room and the next morning he was gone. The vet was not sure what happened as he appeared to be healing and on the mend... could the animal have come back and scared Firecracker to death or did he have something else going on none of us knew about... we will never know but my little man is gone.

http://crossroadsminiatures.webs.com/apps/...albumid=6903140

Three days after the initial attack on Firecracker that evening the next door neighbors dog was attacked and later put down, early that same (or next morning) somehow Texas managed to get out of the stall overnight and was attacked and killed by the same creature(s)

So now both my boys are gone, I still find it hard to believe some of the time... I loved them dearly

http://crossroadsminiatures.webs.com/apps/...albumid=5370975

After all of this occurred the owners found out that 3 houses down a 3-4 days prior to there attacks a full size horse was attacked and later put down

I don't know why and I will always think of them and miss them and in part wonder what might have been for both of them.

This family has lived in the same house for more than 15 yrs and never had anything like this occur - hopefully nothing like it ever will again either.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jan 15, 2010)

We did lost a colt in 2009.





It was hardest thing and I am so thankful the mare is doing fine and still with us!..

It will be better year for us!..

God Bless


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sorry you all.



(

I too lost a friend, my first baby, Little Anna she was only 3, much loved.

Laminitis. Oct 13, 2008


----------



## jsites (Jan 15, 2010)

2009 was a sad year for us. We lost two colts at birth, and our dear sweet Arabesque. She had a torn aorta. I really miss her following me around the barn lot.


----------



## stormy (Jan 15, 2010)

I lost my best old man Stormy at 29 years of age. Still tears my heart when I walk by the pen he watched over "his" girls from for so many years.


----------



## Tami (Jan 15, 2010)

We lost a wonderful mare in Sept.....Taylor Mades Definately Destiny was fine when we did chores Sunday night and down and unable to get up Monday morning. My vet tried and tried, at one point it looked like things were looking up only to have her go back down hill rapidly and pass a short while later while I was talking to her and stroking her neck......She was a wonderful girl and a devoted mother.....


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 16, 2010)

2009 was a difficult year for us as well. In January we lost Jedi, my beautiful colt from Seahorse Farm, to a broken femoral head, tibia and fetlock. In February we had a tiny tiny colt born almost 7 weeks premature. Soldier passed away at 5 days old. In September lost our dog Scarlet to a brain tumor - she was very special to us. Thankfully we had two beautiful healthy colts in April and everyone is doing great





Seahorse Buckeroo Spirits Attitude - "Jedi"






Soldier











UAG-I, UWPCH, GRCH Scarlet TT, CGC


----------



## Ouburgia (Jan 16, 2010)

juli 24th my world collapsed... After 12 years I had to let her go, the love of my life, at an age of only 15.






An accident in the field, a completely dammaged leg, and nothing we could do.

"I'll forget many things in my lifetime, but my darling, I won't forget you"


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jan 16, 2010)

I lost my one and only mini, Fever in November



. He is greatly missed!


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for everybody's loss. There are some great pictures here. I feel strongly that you can never take too many pictures.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 17, 2010)

I lost a 5 and 1/2 month old filly in November. Her name was Tempest, she was a perfect, correct,blue eyed dark bay Homozygous pinto filly, an exact duplicate of her Mama. Not related to my stallion, I had planned on keeping her, training her to drive then someday breeding her to Phantom. Her markings were wild, she had a split black/white face and eye liner.

She was fine then on friday am, not real hungry, all vital signs were perfect, just a teeny bit of loose manure and she was "playing" in the water trough. I thought of ulcers right away, started her on carafate(sucralfate) omeprazole, probiotics, etc. Bowel sounds, capillary refill, temperture, pulse all perfet. By dinner, she ate and seemed better. I thought I had caught it before it got bad. Told hubby, if she is not perfect in the am, will call the vet out. I put her to bed, and found her appearing to be asleep. She died. I assume that she perforated an ulcer. I am still sick over it. I think about my beautiful Tempest every day.

Robin


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 17, 2010)

RobinRTrueJoy said:


> I lost a 5 and 1/2 month old filly in November. Her name was Tempest, she was a perfect, correct,blue eyed dark bay Homozygous pinto filly, an exact duplicate of her Mama. Not related to my stallion, I had planned on keeping her, training her to drive then someday breeding her to Phantom. Her markings were wild, she had a split black/white face and eye liner.She was fine then on friday am, not real hungry, all vital signs were perfect, just a teeny bit of loose manure and she was "playing" in the water trough. I thought of ulcers right away, started her on carafate(sucralfate) omeprazole, probiotics, etc. Bowel sounds, capillary refill, temperture, pulse all perfet. By dinner, she ate and seemed better. I thought I had caught it before it got bad. Told hubby, if she is not perfect in the am, will call the vet out. I put her to bed, and found her appearing to be asleep. She died. I assume that she perforate an ulcer. I am still sick over it. I think about my beautiful Tempest every day.
> 
> Robin


I would love to see a picture of this horse.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 19, 2010)

ahhhh such saddness, in this post. I too lost a beloved filly she was 1 1/2 years old born here. Shes greatly missed by me, we were buddies. I loved her dearly. Marzipans foals love people. I only have weanling pictures loaded on my computer.


----------

